# Plow frame for an old Fisher plow on a '91 Cherokee?



## Frank Alguire (Sep 3, 2004)

A couple years ago I got a '68 Scout with a 6 1/2' Fisher plow. I figure the plow is a '68 too. The Scout finally gave up the ghost this year, and I was looking for another 4 wheel drive to plow our long rural driveway. I just picked up a '91 Cherokee, straight 6 standard, and need to get this old Fisher plow mounted on it. So I called the Fisher guys locally I deal with and they could not help me.

So, home fabricator and welder that I am, I guess I will have to make my own mounts. I am in great hopes that I won't have to re-invent the wheel, and maybe one of you fine folks could offer some advice, suggestions, diagrams, schematics, pictures, etc. that would help me figure this out.

Thanks,

Frank


----------

